# Bild in Bildbearbeitung



## kawagueni (6. September 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen...

Ich bin Anfänger bei der Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop CS 4

Meine Frage an Euch ?

Wie kann ich in einem Bild den Hintergrund oder auch einzelne Bildbereiche durch andere Bildhintergründe

( Wolken usw ) ersetzen oder einarbeiten

Wer kann mir helfen wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. September 2012)

Hi kawagueni,

ich werde übers Wochenende ein Videotutorial zu genau diesem Thema machen. 
Bis dahin kannst du dir gerne schonmal das Videotutorial zum Thema "Hintergrund transparent machen" anschauen, das dir sicher auch schonmal ein wenig weiterhilft.

http://www.tutorials.de/content/1529-photoshop-hintergrund-transparent-machen.html

Gruß
Martin.


----------

